# New Vertical smoker and meat location questions...



## kurt boutin (Mar 6, 2015)

So I just got a new Masterbuilt 20051311 GS30D 2-Door Propane Smoker

And plan on doing a couple racks of baby backs and some boneless skinless chicken thighs this weekend.  The question is:  is there an optimum position for each type of meat?  

I know that the thighs won't be on the smoker nearly as long as the ribs, but WHERE should everything go?  Top, bottom, or middle?  Does it matter (it would seem to me that it would)?

Kurt


----------



## chef willie (Mar 6, 2015)

I've always put the ribs near the top and chicken below everything else. Top vent wide open for exhaust and intake vents can be adjusted. I've also used a disposable drip pan below everything to catch grease drips for easy clean-up....I'm basically being lazy using that option. It's your call on the foil/no foil debate using the 2-2-1 method....unless I was doing a Johnny Trigg style rib cook I'm pretty much a no foil guy.....have fun with the new unit.....HTH, Willie


----------



## kurt boutin (Mar 6, 2015)

Thanks for the reply!  I'm a 3-2-1(ish) guy when it comes to ribs.  This is going to be an adventure as it's a new smoker for me, but...I got my handy dandy Maverick 732, and away we go! :)


----------



## kurt boutin (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok, so, in an interesting twist...I set up the smoker, and am in the middle of my first smoke in it, and the lowest temp I can get it to is about 250...not my ideal temp for ribs, but I'm going to go with it.  Upper vent is as closed as it can be...

Anyone have any thoughts?  Right now, it's crept up to 255... after about a half hour into the smoke.

Kurt


----------



## daveomak (Mar 7, 2015)

Open the upper vent....   when smoking, you need air flow.... air flow also speeds up cooking like a convection oven would....


----------



## kurt boutin (Mar 7, 2015)

Wouldn't that also raise the cooking temp??


----------



## kurt boutin (Mar 7, 2015)

Actually, I was right... 10 minutes later, it had jumped to 260....I don't want it hotter...I actually want it cooler.

I was shooting for 225-230, but the temp is down as low I can can turn it.

I just closed up the vent again...it was smoking plenty even before i had opened it up.

I had planned on having them in there for 3 hrs, but now I'm rethinking...

Any suggestions?        
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






  

Kurt


----------



## kurt boutin (Mar 7, 2015)

We're an hour and 10 minutes in, and the temp keeps climing...268 right now.  Growing more concerned...


----------



## timberjet (Mar 7, 2015)

Is your wood catching fire? I fear you will end up with coal black food with that vent shut like that.


----------



## kurt boutin (Mar 7, 2015)

Nope...i put in about 4 wood chunks in cast iron frying pan so it wouldn't catch fire from the source.


----------



## timleo (Mar 7, 2015)

Can you get a smaller burrner?  OR turn down the gas flow rate?  Less fuel burned means less heat.


----------



## kurt boutin (Mar 7, 2015)

Oh, and, it's not exactly air tight...smoke is coming out...


----------



## daveomak (Mar 7, 2015)

Take 3 of the chunks out of the frying pan....  1 chunk at a time......


----------



## timberjet (Mar 7, 2015)

You're making me want to post the chicken video I have this lady made with the same smoker you have. Black crusty chicken. MMMMM.... not. Hahaha.


----------



## kurt boutin (Mar 7, 2015)

I've got 10 more minutes until the 2 hr mark...I'm going to check them then.


----------



## kurt boutin (Mar 7, 2015)

Just wrapped the ribs after 2 hrs.  They looked pretty good.  My guess is that I'll just have to shorten up my smoke time.  I just put some boneless skinless thighs on as well.  No "BEFORE" Q-view, but I will take pics of the after.

Kurt


----------



## kurt boutin (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok...Ribs came out fine...2 hrs. at 250-260...1.5 hrs wrapped at same temp.  .5 hr bare with a layer of sauce during the last .5 hr.  2 separate racks...  Waiting on the thighs to finish up...cooking to 165...it's at 153 right now.

Q-View













0307151900.jpg



__ kurt boutin
__ Mar 7, 2015


















0307151904.jpg



__ kurt boutin
__ Mar 7, 2015


















0307151901.jpg



__ kurt boutin
__ Mar 7, 2015


----------



## kurt boutin (Mar 7, 2015)

Ok, so, boneless skinless chicken thighs...

First Q-View













0307151943a.jpg



__ kurt boutin
__ Mar 7, 2015






Second, apparently, I should have rinsed the brine off the chicken before throwing the rub on them and throwing them on the smoker...they came out very salty.  Though I cooked to temp, they appear overcooked...


----------



## gary s (Mar 7, 2015)

Good job, that stuff is plumb purdy !         
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gary


----------



## timberjet (Mar 8, 2015)

Looks like you nailed it. Great Job!


----------



## kurt boutin (Mar 9, 2015)

I hadn't considered the gas flow rate as my presumption was that the rate was regulated by the control on the smoker itself.  Is that not the case?  I have always just thrown the gas wide open and then control the heat (and what I presumed was the flow) via the controls on the smoker.

Kurt


----------



## donr (Mar 9, 2015)

Quite a number of people with Vertical propane smokers run into this.  Look in the propane smoker section for what is known as the needle valve mod.

In the mean time, you can probably control the heat by using the smoker control between the high and off settings.  It will be a little touchy, but it can be done.  Because you are turning the burner down so low, you will probably need a very good wind screen to prevent the flame from being blown out by the wind.

Don


----------



## kurt boutin (Mar 9, 2015)

I'll definitely check into that mod.  I hadn't thought about the "between off and high" "hack". Definitely seems like it'd be touchy.  Thanks for the ideas!

Kurt


----------

